# Gov. Guarantee on Bank A/Cs



## PMI (25 Sep 2008)

I have a couple of savings accounts in the same institution. (BOI).  The two total in excess €180,000.  One account is a savings bond well in excess of the 100k.  Should I split this account and if so do I have to shift it to another bank.
One thing, both accounts and in joint names.  Does this make a differance.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Sep 2008)

How is this a _Great Financial Debate_!?!  And the issue of the revised deposit guarantee scheme is discussed at length in a number of other existing threads already. 

Thread closed.


----------

